# Hunting with my daughter last night/rattling in the deer



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

So, I took my 3 girls to grandma's house yesterday evening to get in a little shooting practice. One of them didn't want to shoot, so the other 2 practiced with the youth model .22/.410 I got them. They're only 8 & 10, so they're beginners. Got some practice in, and then decided to take the bow out and some antlers and see if we could get a deer to come out of the woods into the hay field. The property is only 11 acres and half is hay field, so not much hunting area. The kids love to use the antlers and it keeps them busy while I scan for deer. We set up along the edge of the field and rattled/grunted a few times, then the lace patience of the 8 year old got the best of us, so we moved down the line along the edge of the field. After a few times of repeating this, we were walking and I got that feeling that you always get just before you see a deer. The one where you know there's something in front of you, but you haven't made out exactly what yet. Then, I see this deer just on the other side of a bush that's sticking out in the field only 30 yds away! We were busted, and it looked at us for a couple seconds then turned it's tail and ran! Think it was a little buck, but couldn't see any antlers cause of the bush. Pretty exciting to be able to do this with the kids though! 2nd time I've done this in 3 years of trying with the kids. First time, I left my bow back at the house and this doe came up 20yds away and stared for 10 minutes! Could of shot it easily if I would have brought the bow. 

Had a nice evening with the kids, but now I have to get back out there by myself and get that deer!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome story and great job on getting your little girls into this great sport! Kudo's too you sir!


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Way cool!! I bet the kids will never forget that day! Good job passing it on......


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Great time had by all!! That will keep those girls interested. Good luck Bdawg.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. I think I'm going to take them out again tonight for target practice and to see if my oldest can get her first squirrel!


----------

